# cant open port 15961



## bigerk (Jul 20, 2012)

im trying to set up my cctv so i can watch it from my iphone outside my network and it says to open ports 80, 9000 and 15961. ive successfully opened ports 80 and 9000 but cant seem to get 15961 to open. i have an att 2wire. anyone have any suggestions? thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

can you post a screen shot of the port forwarding screen in the router?


----------



## bigerk (Jul 20, 2012)

Wand3r3r said:


> can you post a screen shot of the port forwarding screen in the router?


does this help?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

That screen is strange in that it should be listing Private ip not public. The whole idea in forwarding it to a static private ip of your dvr in this case.

Doesn't seem like this is the correct page.

Is there a page that allows you to select one of the local computers to forward to?


----------



## bigerk (Jul 20, 2012)

Wand3r3r said:


> That screen is strange in that it should be listing Private ip not public. The whole idea in forwarding it to a static private ip of your dvr in this case.
> 
> Doesn't seem like this is the correct page.
> 
> Is there a page that allows you to select one of the local computers to forward to?


Yeah, on that same picture, instead of under status, under the applications and pinholes, that's where I added the ports to be open for my CCTV dvr. I just followed the instructions to open a port on port forward.com


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

can you post a screen shot of that?


----------



## bigerk (Jul 20, 2012)

this is the page where i went to, to open ports. i chose my dvr and then went to add a new user-defined application. from there i opened ports 80, 9000 and 15961. i did a port checker and both 80 and 9000 says its open but not 15961


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

post a screen shot of hte edit or delete user defined application.

you did assign a static ip to the dvr?


----------



## bigerk (Jul 20, 2012)

the 1st screen shot shows the next screen of all the applications i made for my DVR, i made an application for each port number like i was told.










This next page is when i go to edit the dvr15961 application.... at the bottom you can see i opened port 15961 in TCP and UDP. I did this same thing for port 80 and port 9000










as for a static ip, i set up my dvr settings like this.....

Type - Static
Media Port - 9000
Web Port - 80
IP Address - 192.168.1.67
Sub Mask - 255.255.255.0
Gateway - 192.168.1.254
DNS1 - 99.xx.xx.xxx
DNS2 - 192.168.1.1
UPNP - ON

is this what your talking about


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Good. You have static ip on the dvr. Though why do you think you need port 15961? Application only lists 9000 and 80.

what told you to create a application per port?

normally its one application with multiple ports.


----------



## bigerk (Jul 20, 2012)

the instructions that came with the dvr said to use port 15961 and that was the default for mobile port.... the mobile set up was on a different screen of my dvr
i tried one application for multiple ports and its been the same way

heres the 2 set up screens
set up for network (TCP/IP)










heres the set up for mobile on the dvr


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

My two penneth i tihnk it is port 9000TCP and UDP that should be forwarded as they are the media ports.

ADD port 9000 to the portforwarding and firewall. 15961 should be in portforwarding also.

As portforwarding is for NAT so adding ports to firewall may not be enough has to be both.


----------



## bigerk (Jul 20, 2012)

ive opened ports 9000 and 15961, are you saying i need to do something to the firewall?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I am saying forward the ports using port forwarding that will do the NAT part.

Since you have a configurable firewall create a rule from wan to Lan for yor mobile's mac address so that is the only one that needs access.


----------



## bigerk (Jul 20, 2012)

TheCyberMan said:


> I am saying forward the ports using port forwarding that will do the NAT part.
> 
> Since you have a configurable firewall create a rule from wan to Lan for yor mobile's mac address so that is the only one that needs access.


ive never done anything like this, would you be able to walk me through it? or point me to a site or something with how to instructions.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Make and model of router please?

\Make and model of cctv csmeras please?


----------



## bigerk (Jul 20, 2012)

router - 2wire 3600HGV

im assuming you need the make and model of the dvr correct?
its a CIB K808AV500G H.264 8 CH


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Right your firewall does the portforwarding as well no seperate portforwarding options.

Port 80 is so you can log into the administration panel i assume or management of the system.

Add custom or modify existiing custom firewall rules.

Give it a unique application name different to other names that maybe already created.

Set Protocol to TCP

Set port range 80 to 80

Set timeout to 15 seconds

Map to port Host leave blank.

Application type set to HTTP.

Add to list.

For port 9000 two rules one for TCP and one for UDP.

1. TCP

Set unique application name.

Set Protocol to TCP

Set port range 9000 to 9000

Set timeout to 15 seconds.

Map to port Host leave blank

Application type HTTP

Add to list

Set unique apllication name

Set Protocol UDP

Set port range 9000 to 9000

Set timeout to 30 seconds

Map to port Host leave blank

Apllication type HTTP

Add to list

Add 15961

Set unique application name.

Set Portocol to TCP

Set port range 15961 to 15961

Set timeout to 15 seconds.

Map to port Host leave blank

Application type HTTP.

Add to list

Re-bbot router if prompted to do so.

power down all devices including router.

Leave for two minutes.

Power up router and wait for lights to stabilize.

Power up dvr.

Power on mobile phone.

Now how do you try and connect to the dvr is using private ip from other computers or phone outside of the network because that will not work.

Does the dvr have a hostname to use to connect to it?

If no hostname does your ISP supply you with a static external ip address or dynamic ip address?


----------

